# First aid Kit "Whats in your wallet?



## Tree Bones (Jun 28, 2008)

This is a great title, I borrowed it from a post on another forum.

I operate a Portable Sawmill Service. My policy is always *Safety First*. There is no log or tree that is worth hurting yourself or others.

Having a first aid kit available is standard procedure for me and I have one in each vehicle I operate. Knowing how to use a first aid kit is another big plus. We all know how to put on a band aid for a minor cut and we should all have a first aid kit in our shop and car. Real life saving first aid techniques are learned in a school setting where up to date methods can be taught along with hands on skills training. This can be as simple as the two hour CPR class or a four hour advanced first aid class for the average person. You can find these at any Red Cross. I recommend everyone take both of these classes. There will be times when we need more knowledge and more tools for the serious life threatening injuries and this is where education comes into play.

I have had many people say "isn't that saw (mill) dangerous?". My reply is always the same. It's not the saw that is dangerous but the logs and lumber are what will hurt you. It never fails that when someone is trying to roll a log that they will put there foot down to try and stop it from moving back after pushing it. Bad move! The other most frequent injury I have seen is smashed fingers when trying to move lumber and large beams. Chainsaws will need to be another whole topic in itself.

The best medicine is Education, Safety and Knowledge. At the beginning of each job where there are other visitors or helpers I go over the safety producers that I keep in place when milling. I repeat this every time another bystander or helper arrives. When I am in a high visibility location I will get a lot of people wanting to stop and get a closer look.

There are many times when I work in remote locations and am alone at the mill site. When this is the case I make it a habit to leave detailed directions to locate me and an expected time for me to be home so that my wife has a starting point if I don't contact her or return home as expected.

There is nothing like saving a life or preventing an injury before it can happen. We don’t do this alone as it comes from those who we learn from and work with, even if we are alone some of those times.

*SAFETY FIRST* and *BE PREPARED*
I am never without a fully stocked First Responder Jump Bag. I also have a fully operational 1976 fast attack wildland fire truck on my small ranch / out door work shop.

Ron Trout, EMT, Volunteer Firefighter, Ambulance driver, 16 years


----------

